
First look at Waymo's fully self-driving Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid minivans - rajathagasthya
https://medium.com/waymo/a-first-look-at-our-waymo-fully-self-driving-chrysler-pacifica-hybrid-minivans-5677e5e67750#.lad0pktix
======
djsumdog
This post reads like an advert. We're still a loooong way out from self-
driving cars making it to consumers. I'd even say it's over a decade. There is
a ton of regulation that needs to be worked out. As exciting as the tech may
seem, there is still a lot that needs to be considered between safety and
regulations. I recently did a post on this:

[http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-
sol...](http://penguindreams.org/blog/self-driving-cars-will-not-solve-the-
transportation-problem/)

